# صلاة القديسة مارينا اميرة الشهيدات



## النهيسى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

صلاة القديسة مارينا اميرة الشهيدات


اللهم انك انت الذى رفعت السموات وبسطت الارض اسمع منى طلبتى

اسالك يا رب من اجل كل خاطئ يسالك باسمي تائبا عن خطاياه امح جميع ذنوبه وكل من

اوقد هيكلي اعطه ما يساله منك. وكل من حضر فى مجلس قضاء مفزع ويذكر اسمي

او كتب قصة شهادتى اعطه يا رب ما يفرح به قلبه

وكل من له مرض من الامراض وسالك منه الشفاء باسمي ان كنت تشاء حياته امنحه

يا رب الصحة سريعاً من جميع علله واسقامه الجسدية والنفسية

وكل من حضر لي بيعتي او سمع قصة شهادتى تحنن علي يا رب بغفران خطاياه.

وكل من وقع في امر صعب او فى حكومة مرعبة وطلب اليك باسمي قوة يا رب

وانصره على اعدائه. وكل من يسالك يا رب وهو فى طريق فجوعة او برية

او بحر اعنه يا رب ورده سالما الى مسكنه وكل من عمل تذكاري اذكره يا رب يوم

وقوفه بين يديك ولا توقفه فى دينونة .وكل الذين يجيئون يوم تذكارى من الكهنة

والاراخنة وسائر الشعب والمؤمنين باسماء فى هيكلك المقدس ويذكرون اسم عبدتك نيحهم يا

رب مع اولئك القديسين.

وللوقت صارت زلزلة عظيمة حتى لم يستطع احد ان يشيل نظره (يرفع نظره) للقاء السيد

المخلص مع الملائكة القديسين .فلما نظرت القديسة الطوباوية (مارينا) فزعت وارتعبت جداً

من ذلك .فقال لها المخلص :لا تخافى فحينئذ اسرعت القديسة مارينا وطرحت نفسها على

الارض امام السيد الرحوم وقالت
:
يا سيدي اسالك ان تكمل ما طلبته .فاجابها قائلاً:

يا مارينا لذلك اتيت اليك لاكمل جميع سؤالك. وان الرب اقلمها وقال لها : قومى يا مارينا

ان كل خاطئ ياتى الى جسدك او عضو من اعضاء جسدك ويصلي ويطلب التوبة بامانة فان

خطاياه تغفر له قبل خروجه من تلك البيعة (الكنيسة) التى فيها عضو من اعضاء جسدك

وكل من يستر جسدك بشئ من الثياب فان جسده يكون مستورا يوم شدته

وكذلك كل من تشفعت بك وهى فى مخاض الولادة فانها تخلص بسرعة

وكل البهائم التى لم تكمل ولادتها اذا سال اربابها فى موضع يكون فيه عضو من جسدك بامانة

فانها تكمل حملها ويلدن الاولاد سالمين

وهوذا رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل موكل بالبيعة التى يكون فيها عضو من اعضاء جسدك ليعطى

كل من يحضر اليه ويتشفع به ما يطلبه

وحيث يكون عضومن جسدك او كتاب شهادتك لا يدخل اليه روح خبيث بل تحل السلامة التى لروح الحق

فى ذلك المكان فابين لك ذلك ان الملائكة يتقومون الى ساحتك وياخذون روحك الطاهرة

الى الفردوس النعيم . اما جسدك فيكون على الارض لكي كل من يلمس عضو من اعضاء

جسدك واحاسبه بخطيئته فطوباكي اذ كنتى فى عقوباتك تذكرين الخطاة

طوبى للشعب الذى يومن ويعيد يوم ذكراك

========

منقول
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*بركة صلوتها تكون معانا امين
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا
الرب يبارك مجهودك

و

أم النور معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا
الرب يبارك مجهودك

و
​أم النور معاكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اميــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


شكرا اخى الغالى

للمرور الكريم

جدا جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلوة وجديدة بس أنا كان نفسى أعرف المرجع.........شكرآ أستاذى النهيسى*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ومعلش أستحملونى شوية أنا أعرف أن القديسة دميانة هى أميرة الشهيدات....مش كدة ولا ايه....سامحونى ........المسيح معكم​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> *حلوة وجديدة بس أنا كان نفسى أعرف المرجع.........شكرآ أستاذى النهيسى*


ام النور تبارك

 لمروركم الرائع شكرا​


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

rabna mawgod قال:


> ومعلش أستحملونى شوية أنا أعرف أن القديسة دميانة هى أميرة الشهيدات....مش كدة ولا ايه....سامحونى ........المسيح معكم​


ام النور تبارك

 لمروركم الرائع شكرا​
كل الشهداء أمراء عند الرب

حصلوا على أكاليل

وكل الشهداء والقديسين أخوات


​


----------

